# Lionel's Pink Train



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Does anyone have one? 

http://www.auctionzip.com/aflive.html?method=getLotInfo&lotref=4FBEEB9A68&seq=20

I saw one on ebay last year, it went for a hefty chunk of change. I've never seen one in person though. From what I've read they didn't really get popular. My mom told me "it wasn't a proper toy for girls" which is probably why she has one now!


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I have only seen photos. Lionel is not shy about using color. Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It was a Lionel flop, they didn't sell as many as they thought they would.
That is why they are valuable now and collectors have been searching for them driving up the price.

I think the only thing special was the pink and the other colors in the set.
If you can find a set with the boxes it would bring a good buck.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

I've never seen one in person. I'd likely not purchase one either as I'm more of an operator than collector. Have seen them fetch some seriously crazy prices at auction on e-bay and other sites. The popularity in recent years even led Lionel to reproduce the set a few years back. 

Then again there have been a few more common items with huge asking prices, such as a 6464-150 MoPac box car with box and an asking price of $1,250.00. 
Carl


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Asking prices are very misleading as most don't actually sell. It's interesting to look at the actual sale prices though.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*pink train*

Hi, welcome to forum. I`m kinda lax in welcoming anyone. I`m not a girl but I`d buy it,it looks kinda neat. I found this on ebay,kinda a knockoff tho.Looks good

Enjoy the hobby,Everett


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

The lionel girls set is very expensive. Yes they didn't sell well but the dealers who bought them re painted them in order to move them. This made them rare. I painted up a set to look like the girls set, sort of, for my daughter.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

A few links about the infamous Girls Set.

http://www.postwarlionel.com/1587S.html

http://www.lionel-train-set.com/195...87S with 2037-500LT 2-6-4 Pink Locomotive.htm

http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionelrules02.htm

As mentioned earlier, Lionel currently sells a reproduction of this set.

http://www.lionel.com/products/finder/ProductDetail.cfm?ProductNumber=6-31700


----------



## Gordon the big engine (Aug 31, 2013)

The Lionel's girl's train was a flop. Nobody wanted one, or hardly anybody, and Lionel eventually started to repaint them a more decent color, like grey or black. A few years later they decided to try to re-release the notorious set, but they didn't have anymore success.

If you want to read more about this topic, Lionel has a really nice 100 years anniversary book that has a section about it.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

The boys train is just as bad!


----------



## Gordon the big engine (Aug 31, 2013)

Not to be contrary, but I like it!


----------



## Gordon the big engine (Aug 31, 2013)

Actually, I like it!


----------

